
Building a Streaming Analytics Stack with Apache Kafka and Druid - fangjin
http://www.confluent.io/blog/building-a-streaming-analytics-stack-with-apache-kafka-and-druid
======
pibefision
Great post. Thanks! +1 for a Dockerfile to quickly install everything
together.

------
jjnoakes
The header and footer on that page take up a third of my screen on my phone.
And they are persistent.

Thank God for Firefox reading mode. Some designers are just not doing a good
job.

~~~
eva1984
Best HN response.

------
packetized
I don't quite follow how this is much different than visualizing event data
with something like Kibana/Banana on top of Elasticsearch/Solr.

edit: to clarify, when it said "streaming analytics", I thought that there
would be some discussion of real-time, in-flight analysis instead of the data
coming to rest in yet another event/log repository. The article is light on
the "streaming" part of things, imho.

------
leetbulb
<3 Druid and the Imply tools. It's a great fit for k8s :)

